# Bind Conf auf Root Server



## aquasonic (7. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe seit neustem einen Root Server bei hetzner.de (Debian 3.1 sarge). Dort habe ich halt alles drauf was man so braucht (DNS, FTP, HTTP usw.). Ich möchte nun meine Domain böö.ch (xn--b-1gaa.ch) auf diesen Server mappen.

Ich habe dafür bei Nic bei der Domain folgenden DNS Server eingetragen: static.88-198-16-205.clients.your-server.de

Dieser stimmt und lautet auch auf die IP meines Servers. Nun hackt es aber an der Bind Config. Ich habe folgende Zone in der named.conf eingetragen:


```
zone "xn--b-1gaa.ch" {
        type master;
        file "/etc/bind/master/db.xn--b-1gaa.ch";
};
```

Und das Zonefile sieht so aus:


```
$ORIGIN xn--b-1gaa.ch
$TTL 86400
@     IN     SOA    static.88-198-16-205.clients.your-server.de.     hostmaster.xn--b-1gaa.ch. (
                    2001062501 ; serial
                    21600      ; refresh after 6 hours
                    3600       ; retry after 1 hour
                    604800     ; expire after 1 week
                    86400 )    ; minimum TTL of 1 day

      IN     NS     static.88-198-16-205.clients.your-server.de.

      IN     MX     10      mail.xn--b-1gaa.ch.

             IN     A       88.198.16.205

server       IN     A       88.198.16.205
ns1          IN     A       88.198.16.205

ftp          IN     CNAME   server
mail         IN     CNAME   server
www          IN     CNAME   server
```

Leider macht er aber nicht das gewünschte  Was ist falsch daran? Danke schonmal für die Hile.


----------

